# Dual enclosure build



## motomatt84 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi guys thought I would share my Dual enclosure build. Made from Pine with malamine floors. Took a couple of weekends but its my first ever enclosure and i think it turned out pretty well. Let me know what you all think  



















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really nice mate. I would have liked to see it stained instead of painted but still really nice. How heavy is it?


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome. Hope you put up some pics when its set up


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 23, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> That is really nice mate. I would have liked to see it stained instead of painted but still really nice. How heavy is it?



Thanks mate. Yeah I agree staining would have been nice but none of my furniture is stained pine so would look out of place in my house. it is quite heavy but it is pretty big. 2 guys could move it quite easily.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 23, 2013)

motomatt84 said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah I agree staining would have been nice but none of my furniture is stained pine so would look out of place in my house. it is quite heavy but it is pretty big. 2 guys could move it quite easily.


Yeah I guess that is one thing most people don't think about, fitting in with existing furniture. What are going to be the show snakes in this enclosure?


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 23, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Yeah I guess that is one thing most people don't think about, fitting in with existing furniture. What are going to be the show snakes in this enclosure?



Yeah the wife said i could build it as long as it looked nice and went with the furniture. Got to keep her happy. I have a couple of nice coastals at the moment but hoping to get an Albino Darwin or a nice RPM.


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 23, 2013)

great job I want to build one soon but a 6bank enclosure, I hope it turns out as fancy as yours did

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 24, 2013)

All i can say is "WOW" that is fantastic could you please add some dimensions and the app cost of the pine lining boards for the job... damn you should make and sell them for a living, i have seen units that don't look 1/2 as good as that going for $1000...............................(jealous) Ron


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 24, 2013)

Interesting glass runners where did you get those?


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 24, 2013)

Where did you get the pine lining boards ? Can't seem to get them at Bunnings


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 24, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> All i can say is "WOW" that is fantastic could you please add some dimensions and the app cost of the pine lining boards for the job... damn you should make and sell them for a living, i have seen units that don't look 1/2 as good as that going for $1000...............................(jealous) Ron



thanks Ron. the timber all up was pretty cheap. Around $150. IT IS 1450mm long by about 550mm deep and each one is about 600mm high. Overall height of about 1600mm. the most expensive part was the glass and runners which i had custom made for around $200 but it gives a nice classy finish and i think well worth the extra coin. Not to mention the glass slides so smoothly.


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 24, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> Interesting glass runners where did you get those?



I have a mate who is a glazier and he got them made up for me. they are aluminum and they are on rollers so they are really smooth and give the enclosure a bit of class (well i think so anyway)


----------



## saximus (Apr 24, 2013)

That looks awesome. Are you a cabinet maker?
What was the final cost of materials?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

motomatt84 said:


> I have a mate who is a glazier and he got them made up for me. they are aluminum and they are on rollers so they are really smooth and give the enclosure a bit of class (well i think so anyway)


I am pretty sure cowdry , the people who make a lot of the glass runners that people on here use have a similar runner to what you used and it is designed for bigger pieces of glass that are a lot heavier so they are easier to slide. And it has done the job you asked of it because it does make the whole thing classy.


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 24, 2013)

saximus said:


> That looks awesome. Are you a cabinet maker?
> What was the final cost of materials?



Thanks Saximus. im not a cabinet maker but I enjoy getting hands on with things. especially building things.
All up including materials, glass, thermostats, light fittings and cages it cost me around about $650. A little pricey but i did it properly and i think its worth it.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 25, 2013)

motomatt84 said:


> im not a cabinet maker



LIAR haha! That looks like such a professional finish!


----------



## motomatt84 (Apr 25, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> LIAR haha! That looks like such a professional finish!



Haha thanks mate. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm definitely not a cabinet maker far from it actually Haha


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 26, 2013)

motomatt84 said:


> Haha thanks mate. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm definitely not a cabinet maker far from it actually Haha



It's alright, i'm just jealous cause i still haven't worked out how to cut a bit of wood straight..  I can put them together alright but if I have to cut it myself.. forget about it, it'll end up being built from gap filler.


----------



## Dapple (Apr 26, 2013)

motomatt84 said:


> Thanks Saximus. im not a cabinet maker but I enjoy getting hands on with things. especially building things.
> All up including materials, glass, thermostats, light fittings and cages it cost me around about $650. A little pricey but i did it properly and i think its worth it.



well done mate! Where do I order one? 

I think you should definitely post a thread, step by step how you made this! It's fantastic !


----------



## sharky (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh wow! That is just pure awesome  Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## motomatt84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone. i took photos of every step i took so if i can find some time I will post a step by step thread. if i had the spare time i'd love to build them to order but is tough with work and a 8month old baby taking up my time.


----------



## Blake182 (Jul 3, 2013)

that looks realy good! 
good work


----------

